# Spain Primera Liga 17-18 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 13, 2009)

Barcelona v D.La Coruna
 17/01/2009 19:00 GMT
  1.25 5.00 10.00 statsAll Bets (34) 
Sevilla v Numancia
 17/01/2009 21:00 GMT
  1.333 4.50 8.00 statsAll Bets (32) 
Getafe v Santander
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 statsAll Bets (29) 
Huelva v Gijon
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.20 3.00 3.20 statsAll Bets (31) 
Malaga v Espanyol
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 statsAll Bets (30) 
Real Madrid v Osasuna
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.222 5.50 10.00 statsAll Bets (33) 
Valladolid v Betis
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.40 statsAll Bets (29) 
Villarreal v Mallorca
 18/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.45 3.75 7.00 statsAll Bets (32) 
Athl.Bilbao v Valencia
 18/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.30 statsAll Bets (30) 
Almeria v Atl. Madrid
 18/01/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.90 3.20 2.25 statsAll Bets (29)


----------



## Laguna (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a little stake at Barcelona not to win. Deportivo to x2.
I dont know why but to me it seems its good bet.


----------



## FilipeII (Jan 17, 2009)

Laguna said:
			
		

> Just a little stake at Barcelona not to win. Deportivo to x2.
> I dont know why but to me it seems its good bet.



Good bet? Messi is now in great fit and barcelona is one of the best world teams  :?


----------



## danyy (Jan 17, 2009)

tough matches... i think X2 on betis is a nice odd.. or betis DNB...Betis' playing is getting better and i think valladolid should end about 13-15 place so i think they have to start loosing points.Betis last matches are good despite i bet against them.But valladolid are at home so its not really sure match.
I think some overs 2.5 could be played.Atletico Madrid for sure after i see their match team.
Maybe Real Madrid over too.I think the result would be 3:1 and both teams would score so maybe i will play that too.


----------



## danyy (Jan 18, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> tough matches... i think X2 on betis is a nice odd.. or betis DNB...Betis' playing is getting better and i think valladolid should end about 13-15 place so i think they have to start loosing points.Betis last matches are good despite i bet against them.But valladolid are at home so its not really sure match.
> I think some overs 2.5 could be played.Atletico Madrid for sure after i see their match team.
> Maybe Real Madrid over too.I think the result would be 3:1 and both teams would score so maybe i will play that too.


LOL what just i have done ...
pittyful that i didnt have enough money to place a bet on betis
but i got REal 1(-1) real over2.5  
And i missed malaga too cuz im a espanyol fan at least a bit...
I got the english matches too


----------

